# S506 Update



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

Looks like the new software update today made it possible to record TV stations in the .02 .03 and so on. Groovy.


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

S506 is nothing new.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

SeaBeagle said:


> Looks like the new software update today made it possible to record TV stations in the .02 .03 and so on. Groovy.
> 
> Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


Well that would be nice I'll have to check when I get home tonight.


----------



## bnewt (Oct 2, 2003)

that would be nice.........having hoppers installed Saturday


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

As 3HaloODST mentioned, S506 is not a new release. I presume DISH still staggers updates, so perhaps it's new to you. Here, both Hoppers were updated to S506 during the August install.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

Well awhile back I was told that Hopper records these subschannels when mine still did not. On my screen yesterday I had a writing on my screen about the update.


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

If an update happened it was not S506 for HWS. Press Menu twice and tell us what SW you have.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

S506 NDGB 7/10/2014 3:31 AM

My question is why did my screen have the update information? Maybe the firmware was updated.


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

DISH may have changed something on the subchannel mapping that allowed the channels to record. There are many moving parts that make the receiver work. It is not all just the "Software" (which is the firmware on the receiver).

That date is the last time you got a software (firmware) update. Evidently something else changed since you have had that software for nearly three months.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Out of curiosity... what message did you see on the screen that made you think an update has occurred?

The Hopper has one of its screensavers when in standby that when it is updating EPG data says something like "Firmware XXX is up to date" or something like that... and I'm wondering if you saw that and mistook what it was presenting.


----------



## bnewt (Oct 2, 2003)

so............does the hopper record the sub channels or not?


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

I don't know if there is any significance to this, but interestingly SeaBeagle's is S506 *NDGB* and mine is S506 *NEBD*. I wonder why mine appears to be newer (ie: *D* vs *E*). Anyone have something different?


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Out of curiosity... what message did you see on the screen that made you think an update has occurred?
> 
> The Hopper has one of its screensavers when in standby that when it is updating EPG data says something like "Firmware XXX is up to date" or something like that... and I'm wondering if you saw that and mistook what it was presenting.


That seems verrrry familiar. You are probably right. I never saw the EPG guide update before. I thought the guide updates in the middle of the night. I saw this in the afternoon.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

Blowgun said:


> I don't know if there is any significance to this, but interestingly SeaBeagle's is S506 *NDGB* and mine is S506 *NEBD*. I wonder why mine appears to be newer (ie: *D* vs *E*). Anyone have something different?


since you wrote that I doubled checked and yes I have NDGB. You asked a good question on the letters.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

NDEB here. It's just different hardware revisions. Software is still the same.


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

bnewt said:


> so............does the hopper record the sub channels or not?


The Hopper normally records OTA sub-channels the same ways as sat channels. Due to a bug sub-channels 02 and greater can only be recorded by setting a manual timer. The 01 channel works normally.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

thomasjk said:


> The Hopper normally records OTA sub-channels the same ways as sat channels. Due to a bug sub-channels 02 and greater can only be recorded by setting a manual timer. The 01 channel works normally.


Worked last night on the .02 channel but not now.

Ok I just figured this out. One can record the current show on the .2 and . 3 channels.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

SeaBeagle said:


> Worked last night on the .02 channel but not now.
> 
> Ok I just figured this out. One can record the current show on the .2 and . 3 channels.
> 
> Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


Did you set a manual timer or did you select the show from the guide? My H2K only records sub-channels 02 and up via a manual timer.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

Only by the manual timer. Dish should offer a discount in peeps bill who have hopper and this glitch.


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

SeaBeagle said:


> That seems verrrry familiar. You are probably right. I never saw the EPG guide update before. I thought the guide updates in the middle of the night. I saw this in the afternoon.
> 
> Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


That was what I was thinking... The normal nightly reboot/update also does an EPG update at the end... but apparently the Hopper will do EPG updates semi-randomly when in standby so you could see that particular thing at various times of day.


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

The Hopper downloads guide updates during the day, not necessarily only at night.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

All dish IRD getting mandatory EPG updates each four hours plus any change in lineup anytime, see JL sticky thread


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> All dish IRD getting mandatory EPG updates each four hours plus any change in lineup anytime, see JL sticky thread


The sticky tracks changes in the channel lineup (service and network tables) not EPG, but you are correct that DISH changes the EPG served by the satellite at least every four hours.

The difference is in what the receiver does with those updates. Service and network tables (tracked in the sticky thread) are immediately applied by the receiver. I normally see changes on my Hopper about two minutes after the Uplink Activity report is kicked out by my monitoring software (or about five minutes after the table is changed).

DISH receivers have three sources of EPG. One is a feed of Present/Next program which is carried on every active transponder. This feed is immediately applied but only affects display of the programs currently airing or the next program (on channels that have an EPG). The second source of EPG is a "two day" guide generally used by non-DVRs. The third source of EPG is a "nine day" guide generally used by DVRs. The two and nine day guides are not applied immediately, nor every four hours. The longer EPGs are only applied when the receiver is in standby.

The Hopper will check and apply EPG updates any time that it is in standby. Older receivers check only during the overnight shutdown routine or when forced by the customer.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

> The two and nine day guides are not applied immediately, nor every four hours. The longer EPGs are only applied when the receiver is in standby.
> 
> The Hopper will check and apply EPG updates any time that it is in standby. Older receivers check only during the overnight shutdown routine or when forced by the customer.


I wouldn't comment this, as have not dig into logs for long time ... could be true, could be not. EEPG changing/updating interval I did trace here, it should trigger it's acceptance by FW, but without looking into logs, I wouldn't insist ...
First DVR models [7100/7200 and 501/..] didn't reboot each night, BTW.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> I wouldn't comment this, as have not dig into logs for long time ... could be true, could be not. EEPG changing/updating interval I did trace here, it should trigger it's acceptance by FW, but without looking into logs, I wouldn't insist ...


I think of it as a librarian changing the edition of a book on a library shelf. They may change the edition every four hours or every four weeks ... but the change isn't seen unless the library patron goes to that shelf and looks at that book.

While DISH is changing the book - the transmitted EPG and EEPG (channels 36861 and 36862 respectively) - every four hours, the receivers are not looking every four hours. The receivers ARE looking at the present/next EPG transmitted on each active transponder (no channel number assigned) throughout the day and are updating the displayed EPG based on present/next information ... but they are not looking at EPG and EEPG channels.



P Smith said:


> First DVR models [7100/7200 and 501/..] didn't reboot each night, BTW.


I refer to current models, not the antiques/obsolete.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

James Long said:


> I think of it as a librarian changing the edition of a book on a library shelf. They may change the edition every four hours or every four weeks ... but the change isn't seen unless the library patron goes to that shelf and looks at that book.
> 
> While DISH is changing the book - the transmitted EPG and EEPG (channels 36861 and 36862 respectively) - every four hours, the receivers are not looking every four hours. The receivers ARE looking at the present/next EPG transmitted on each active transponder (no channel number assigned) throughout the day and are updating the displayed EPG based on present/next information ... but they are not looking at EPG and EEPG channels.
> 
> I refer to current models, not the antiques/obsolete.


I do not see channels 36861 or 36862 on my guide.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

You can't, it a service ID, not channels with video audio stream


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Still not working for me either, it sure would be nice if they'd fix whatever they did to screw this up a few months ago.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

There is a channel out there 999 that is supposed to have DISH information but Hopper does not receive that channel.



Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

The only work around is set manual timers for sub-channels 02 and greater.


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

I found to record on 20-2 (MeTv Denver), I had to set the timer so it would begin and end at the time the program runs; no padding of time. Also, it had to be a manual timer.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

SeaBeagle said:


> There is a channel out there 999 that is supposed to have DISH information but Hopper does not receive that channel.


Channel 999 is retailer information. DISH 101 has public information about the receivers and system. Channel 103 is a Hopper only info channel.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

Is the OTA tuner the only way to receive local sub-channels?


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

James Long said:


> Channel 999 is retailer information. DISH 101 has public information about the receivers and system. Channel 103 is a Hopper only info channel.[/quot
> 
> Channel 101 is more like a advert. No real updates.
> 
> Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Blowgun said:


> Is the OTA tuner the only way to receive local sub-channels?


The OTA tuner is the only way to receive OTA broadcasts.

In a few cases, in some markets, the sub-channels are actually channels that Dish carries... but in most cases those sub-channels are only available OTA.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

Stewart Vernon said:


> The OTA tuner is the only way to receive OTA broadcasts.


Thanks for the info. I'll have to look into getting one as there are a few things I wouldn't mind recording (eg: MST3K). Aside from the cost of the USB tuner, does DISH charge extra to use it, like they did/do for using an external hard drive?


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

No. and no charge for EHD except for converting a 211 to DVR which is a one time $40.00 fee.


----------

